# Westminster Shorter Catechism ... there's an app for that



## Marrow Man (Jul 31, 2010)

Another ARP pastor referenced this on his blog, and I thought some of the PBers might be interested. I don't have any of the necessary i-accessories to run it, but others of you might. It's from the RTS Virtual Campus -- The Westminster Shorter Catechism in 90 Days. And it's free.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 31, 2010)

Downloading it now, and just passed the link on to one of my Pastors. Thank you so much for letting us know of this.


----------



## ooguyx (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for this. I have two other WSC apps, neither of which have quizzes. Although, it's a tough decision to choose between yellow up and orange down when I kind of get an answer right. :S


----------

